# ZAINSTALOWALES GENTOO lub chcesz to zrobic?

## szolek

GENTOO:

Nazwa tej dystrybucji powstała od pingwina białobrewego, który po angielsku nazywa się Gentoo Penguin.

JESTEŚ TU ponieważ wiele osób uważa że jest to jedna z najlepszych dystrybucji Linuksa.

CZY TO PRAWDA? Podstawowym założeniem gentoo jest wolność wyboru. W podręczniku znajduje się opis instalacji systemu podstawowego, na którym można zbudować serwer lub komputer typu desktop. W każdej konfiguracji docenisz ten system, ponieważ Tobie pozwala określić w jaki sposób ma być użytkowany.

NIE JESTEŚ SKAZANY NA SIEBIE. Dystrybucja gentoo mimo dużej wydajności i stabilności posiada również najlepiej rozwiniętą dokumentację. Nadmienić tu także trzeba polskich użytkowników (a w zasadzie deweloperów) gentoo, którzy dość energicznie wzięli się do pracy i z sercem tłumaczyli dla nas dokumentacje pisane już w języku angielskim. Nie dość tego nie poprzestają na tym i wkładają naprawdę wiele w to, aby dokumentacja w  jak największym stopniu była aktualna i dostosowania nawet dla początkujących w Linuksie. Dla tych raczkujących przygotowane są nawet kursy podstawowej znajomości Linuksa więc z czystym sumieniem można ją polecić każdemu. Zobacz Dokumentację - może szukasz czegoś co jest tu opisane.

ZAPINAĆ PASY. GŁOWA MIĘDZY KOLANA. TLEN Z PRAWEJ I JEDZIEMY:

Niewątpliwie należy w tym całym wstępie wspomnieć o tym forum. Jest to miejsce do rozwiązania problemów. Nie marnujemy czasu. [SOLVED] w temacie to problem rozwiązany. Sprawdź koniecznie!

Do ważnych rzeczy należy organizacja. Opiekuni (moderatorzy) czuwają nad treścią wypowiedzi by nie dopuścić do niekulturalnych zachowań. Są to ludzie których całym sercem popieram i podziwiam. Rozstrzygają spory. Pomimo odpowiedzialnej funkcji są to jedni z najmilszych ludzi na forum.

ZASADY!!!

Podstawowe zasady zostały napisane po to, aby jak najlepiej i jak najsprawiedliwiej współpracować tu na tym forum. Są to porostu zasady, które stanowią swego rodzaju tradycję tego forum i będziemy ci wdzięczni za ich przestrzeganie. APEL

GORĄCO ZAPRASZAMY!

/* Ten temat napisany jest pod wpływem ogromnej dyskusji o nowych użytkownikach. Mam ogromną nadzieje że wolą moderatorów będzie jego podklejenie. W tej sytuacji prosił bym o wykasowanie tego komentarza. Proszę również moderatorów i developerów o ewentualne jawne poparcie tego tematu. Ewentualnie korekty mile widziane. */Last edited by szolek on Tue Sep 20, 2005 2:47 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## psycepa

dodalbym:

Ludzie którzy tutaj zaglądają bardzo chętnie pomogą ci z twoimi problemami z Gentoo... POD JEDNYM WARUNKIEM: twoje pytanie nie zostalo wczesniej 100000 razy omowione, zanim zadasz pytanko, skorzystaj z wyszukiwarki forum, jest naprawde dobra i na 95% twoj problem juz zostal przez kogos rozwiazany, sproboj tez na www.google.pl , wiele problemow z gentoo to ogolne problemy z linuxem, na ktore tez juz ktos napewno znalazl rozwiazanie, naucz sie jak zadawac pytania, przy opisie problemu podaj wszelkie mogace dotyczyc go szczegoly: logi, pliki konfiguracyjne, komunikaty bledow... nam ulatwi to szybsze znalezienie rozwiazania, tobie oszczedzi nieprzyjemnosci

- nie pytaj jakie flagi CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS sa odp dla twojego procesora, zostalo to przewalkowane 100000 razy

- nie pytaj ktory window manager jest najlepszy, to osobista kwestia i tylko t y sam mozesz to ocenic, sproboj kazdego, wybierz najlepszy

- nie pytaj jakie flagi USE uzyc, przemielono to mnostwo razy

(do wyciecia: tutaj mozna by zrobic liste pytan zakzanych :) prosba do szolka, dodaj  to do twojego posta albo cos niech to sie jakos kupy trzyma :))

i jeszcze raz

KORZYSTAJ Z WYSZUKIWARKI

----------

## fallow

 * wrote:*   

>  /* Ten temat napisany jest pod wpływem ogromnej dyskusji o nowych użytkownikach. Mam ogromną nadzieje że wolą moderatorów będzie jego podklejenie. W tej sytuacji prosił bym o wykasowanie tego komentarza. Proszę również moderatorów i developerów o ewentualne jawne poparcie tego tematu. Ewentualnie korekty mile widziane. */ 

 

Zapewniam ze wnikliwie to przedyskutujemy i rozpatrzymy  :Smile:  To moze potrwac "chwile" ale na pewno nic nie zostanie pominiete a decyzja bedzie uzasadniona.

cheers.

----------

## rane

Poprawiłby trochę błędów, napisał wszystkie Gentoo z dużej litery, zamienił Handbook na Podręcznik, dodał sto brakujących przecinków... Dodałbym też, że czyta się "dżentu". Poprawiłbym trochę dziwnych stwierdzeń (patrz niżej)... i dopiero poddał przypinanie lub nie pod decyzję moderatorów.

"Handbook wskazuje instalację" -> W Podręczniku znajduje się opis instalacji.

Nie wiem o co chodzi z tymi białymi brwiami, wywalić.

developerów -> deweloperów

linuxa -> Linuksa

DOKUMENTACJE -> Dokumentację - może odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie znajduje się właśnie tam.

miejsce do rozwiania wątpliwości -> miejsce, w którym można rozwiać wątpliwości

Do ważnych rzeczy należy nadmienić -> jedną z ważniejszych rzeczy jest

rozstrzygają spory i takie tam -> i pilnują porządku na forum?

Trzynaście zasad spisane w jednym miejscu są informatorem -> Tych 13 zasad to informacja o tym jak sprawniej i skuteczniej...

Naucz się wreszcie co znaczy "bynajmniej" i wywal je z kolejnego zdania...  :Smile: 

A nam wszystkim będzie na rękę -> Będziemy za to bardzo wdzięczni.

Gorąco zapraszam! --> tylko Ty, a reszta?  :Smile: 

Do tego: przed "aby" i "ponieważ" zawsze są przecinki, przed "lub" ich niemal nigdy nie ma, uwzględnij to przy poprawianiu.

Wywaliłbym również polski literki z tytułu tematu, ponieważ nie wszyscy mają ustawione takie samo kodowanie, a krzaki odstraszą potencjalnego czytelnika bardziej niż brak paru ogonków tu czy tam...

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## szolek

Bez błędów się nie obeszło. Dzięki Rane w v0.2 uwzględniłem powyższe uwagi. Nieco odchudziłem starając się pozostawić jak najbardziej treściwy sens. Co do podpisu to jak pisałem w innym temacie myślałem o osobie mocniej zaangażowanej niż taki n00b jak ja.

Co do uwag psycepa myślę że nie potrzeba dublowania 4 i 5 punktu apelu.

----------

## psycepa

biorac pod uwage stopien rozumienia czytanego tekstu sadze ze pasowalo by jeszcze tak z 10 razy to podkreslic   :Wink: 

----------

## szolek

Doceniam sprawy regulaminu i dyscypliny. Po prostu podstawa. Jeszcze lepiej jak delikwent podchodzi do sprawy ze zrozumieniem. Nawet by regulamin był niepotrzebny jakbyśmy wszyscy tacy byli. Jednak to pobożne życzenie pozostanie tylko tym życzeniem. Realia są takie że Ty to rozumiesz, a nowy nie zawsze. Jest Apel, który wszystko to wymienia. I super. Nie chcę drugiego. Ten jest wystarczający. Jedynie potrzebny jest jedynie krótki, treściwy przekaz. Pierwsze trzy słowa.

Sam instalowałeś gentoo to wiesz że to nie jest 45min. Pierwsza styczność z taką instalacją jest trudna. Jeszcze jak się nie ma pewności czy to w ogóle się uda. Po dwóch trzech już inaczej. I mniej nerwowo. Ale przy pierwszej po prostu nie jest się w stanie czytać długich artykułów jak się ma przecież problem. I właśnie dlatego uważam, że lepsze są dwa słowa podbudowania oraz taki pierwszy kierunkowskaz. Wszystko po to by wyręczyć się od pisania nagan.

Uda się. Wystarczy w tej chwili popatrzeć na liczbę wyświetleń. Jest więcej od how-to, które napisałem wczoraj. I na to właśnie liczę.

edit: (nie piszę nowego postu) Dzięki damjanek.Last edited by szolek on Tue Sep 20, 2005 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## damjanek

jest typeo w nazwie topicu..  :Smile: 

----------

## rane

"Jesteś tu, ponieważ wiele osób uważa, że to jedna z najlepszych dystrybucji Linuksa" - Przecież to nie ma sensu.  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

OK. Ale co w zamian? Bo to zmieni nie tylko tą linie. Kwestia jest jest taka że to ma trafić za jednym czytaniem.

----------

## rane

Prawdopodobnie jesteś tu, ponieważ Gentoo jest jedną z lepszych dystrybucji Linuksa? O ile właśnie to chciałeś przekazać. 

Nazwa powstała od -> nazwa pochodzi od

s/Penguin//g

s/gentoo/Gentoo/g

"kursy"? Jakie kursy? Nie słyszałem o żadnym.

Dokumentacje -> Dokumentację, jak pisać z polskimi literkami to wszędzie.

Opiekuni -> Opiekunowie

Wywalić to o "swego rodzaju", zamienić sytuacje niekultularne na niekulturalne zachowania.

"takie tam" wciąż tu jest, a powinno zniknąć.

Nie wiem co jest groźnego w funkcji moderatora, to aniołowie (jeden nawet się podobnie nazywa).

"będziemy ci wdzięczni" - to co, z dużej literki do czytelnika czy nie?

I ten link "APEL" na końcu - co z nim? Napisz co to właściwie jest. Np. "Dlatego prosimy o przeczytanie Apelu".

A co do małych literek na dole, nie przypinałbym czegoś co ma wciąż TAK DUŻO błędów, trochę to zepsuje wizerunek forum, no i dzieci nie powinny za dużo patrzeć na teksty pisane z błędami, mogą przejąć złe nawyki autora tematu...

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## szolek

Hmm. Raczej tak samo kulą w płot jak poprzednie.

 *Quote:*   

> Nazwa powstała od -> nazwa pochodzi od
> 
> s/Penguin//g
> 
> s/gentoo/Gentoo/g 

 

Chyba trzeba również poprawić wikipedie. Ale można z tym - out.

 *Quote:*   

> "kursy"? Jakie kursy? Nie słyszałem o żadnym.

 

Strona w twoim profilu nieco na dole mały rąb i napis "Artykuły". Czytaj poniżej. Skoro ta strona jest w Twoim profilu to dziwi mnie to że to podważyłeś.

Co do reszty zmieniam.

Uwaga na końcu nie jest zbyt serdeczna. Co zmienia wizerunek o tutejszych użytkownikach. I nieprzyklejanie takiego tematu zaczyna nabierać sens. Po prostu po co stwarzać pozory przyjaznej atmosfery, której tutaj nie ma. Może zamiast tego zasieki i drut kolczasty. Nie wiem co z Tobą. Do tej pory widziałem bardziej wyważone Twoje odpowiedzi.

edit:

Jeszcze dwa słowa.

1. Przepraszam najmocniej "Groźnych" moderatorów. Obiecuje więcej nie będę straszył w ten sposób nowych użytkowników tego forum.

2. APEL. To słowo ma tak samo korcić nowych do kliknięcia jak Rane do proponowanej zmiany.

----------

## rane

Na pewno kulą w płot?

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Chyba trzeba również poprawić wikipedie.

 

Żebyś wiedział. I nie tylko styl pisania, ale i zawartość merytoryczną.

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Uwaga na końcu nie jest zbyt serdeczna. Co zmienia wizerunek o tutejszych użytkownikach. I nieprzyklejanie takiego tematu zaczyna nabierać sens. Po prostu po co stwarzać pozory przyjaznej atmosfery, której tutaj nie ma. Może zamiast tego zasieki i drut kolczasty. Nie wiem co z Tobą. Do tej pory widziałem bardziej wyważone Twoje odpowiedzi.

 

Oczywiście, że nie jest, nie widzę powodu żeby kogoś na forum specjalnie głaskać, zwłaszcza jeśli domaga się przypięcia posta, który jest pomnikiem analfabetyzmu młodego pokolenia. Poza tym, dlaczego desperacko bronisz czegoś napisanego na poziomie dziecka z 4 klasy podstawówki (albo gorszym) atakując mnie?  :Smile: 

I nie "zmienia wizerunek o tutejszych użytkownikach", tylko "zmienia ich wizerunek" albo "psuje ich wizerunek" i nie wszystkich użytkowników tylko mój, przecież piszę w swoim imieniu. (Ok, paru pewnie mnie poprze... może być też w ich imieniu, ale bez przesady). A co do zasieków, to kolejna bzdura, przeczytaj sobie wątek o newbie i przypomnij sobie jaka jest moja opinia na ten temat...

 *szolek wrote:*   

> 2. APEL. To słowo ma tak samo korcić nowych do kliknięcia jak Rane do proponowanej zmiany.

 

Po pierwsze: "rane". Po drugie: nie rozumiem "o czym do mnie rozmawiasz".  :Smile:  (MSPANC)

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## shadoww

Nie ma to jak zboczenie zawodowe, co nie rane?  :Wink: 

BTW. Szolek, Brzóza Królewska w podkarpacki? ;]

----------

## rane

Heh, to nie zboczenie zawodowe, ja lubię ten potępiający ton, dziewczyny potem mówiąi, że jestem męski.  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

Tak, to jest zbocznie. Tak się wychowałem, że nie jestem obojętny na drwiny i szyderę. 

Jednak sprawy zachodzą za daleko. Więc dość. Daje za wygraną. 

Brzóza Królewska masz rację, leży w podkarpackim. Dokładnie 10 km od Leżajska. Mamy dość urokliwy zalew, o którym napeno dużo słyszałeś. Cuż mogę powiedzieć. Jesteś tak jakby sąsiad. 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## rane

To nie są drwiny ani szyderstwa, po prostu przyjacielska rada: naucz się pisać po polsku.  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Pomysł świetny. Trzeba zrobić coś co przykuje uwagę nowych, ale nie wydaje mi się aby nowi, jako gatunek często bardzo leniwy, mieli ochotę czytać tekst dłuższy niż 10 linijek. Proponuję na samej górze zrobić napis "Do nowych" (wilekości połowy ekranu, migający na czerwono   :Laughing:  ). 

Tekst powinien sprowadzać się do odnośnika do "Jak zadawać mądrze pytania", i kilku przykazań typu: przeszukaj forum, przeszukaj Internet potem powtórz to jeszcze 10 razy i dopiero zadaj mądre pytanie na forum, pytanie powinno być zadane poprawną polszczyzną, polskie znaki nie są wymagane.

Można by dodać info, że nawet jak mają przystawiony pistolet do głowy to niech też to zrobią, bo jak nie to pojedziemy do delikwenta i wydłubiemy serce tępą drewnianą łyżką (efekt psychologiczny  :Wink:  ).

Po prostu - krótko i treściwie.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## domel

Witam,

pomysł IMHO dobry, ale większość powyższych "postulatów" i tak jest zawarta w Apelu. Może więc zamiast przeklejać post szolka wystarczyloby lekko zmodyfikowac Apel (chodzi mi zwłaszcza o dodanie akapitu podobnego do "NIE JESTEŚ SKAZANY NA SIEBIE"), ewentualnie może zmienić samą nazwę Apelu na coś bardziej przyjaznego, może coś w stylu "Właśnie zainstalowałeś Gentoo i..." to chyba bardziej przemawia do wyobraźni, możliwe nawet że zachęci kogoś do przeczytania.

Pozdrawiam, domel

----------

## lazy_bum

 *rane wrote:*   

> Dodałbym też, że czyta się "dżentu".

 

LOL! Nigdy o tym tak nie myślałem, zawsze było dla mnie "Gentu". Nigdy bym się nie brał za instalację czegoś przedstawionego jako "Dżentu". (-;

Tekst rzeczywiście fajny.

----------

## univac^

Nie ma potrzeby przyklejania tego.

----------

